# DNI catch 22



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

Hi. How does one get a DNI when moving to Spain (I have dual citizenship) if they ajuntamiento says you must establish residency for 6 months (empadronamiento) before applying for DNI but you cannot open utilities or internet accounts without a DNI...what do people do?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are a Spanish passport holder you will automatically have a DNI. If you mean that you CAN have a passport but dont then you would need to apply for that to get the DNI. Remember it is not the same as the NIE which is for E= extranjero.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think we are missing information to understand your question. Have you acquired Spanish citizenship recently from outside of Spain, and that's why you have a Spanish passport but not a DNI? That's the only reason I can see why you'd have a Spanish passport but not a DNI - because all Spanish citizens are required by law to hold a valid DNI from the age of 14. 

If this is the case, I'm still a bit confused because it isn't the ayuntamiento that issues DNI's, but the national police. What you will need from the ayuntamiento in order to get your DNI is an empadronamiento. Anyone can get this by presenting the ayuntamiento with a lease or property deeds. It's a fast and simple process that in many cases can be done immediately or within a day or two. The empadronamiento is one of the documents the national police will ask for when you apply for the DNI. The DNI will be issued and given to you on the spot.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kalohi said:


> I think we are missing information to understand your question. Have you acquired Spanish citizenship recently from outside of Spain, and that's why you have a Spanish passport but not a DNI? That's the only reason I can see why you'd have a Spanish passport but not a DNI - because all Spanish citizens are required by law to hold a valid DNI from the age of 14.
> 
> If this is the case, I'm still a bit confused because it isn't the ayuntamiento that issues DNI's, but the national police. What you will need from the ayuntamiento in order to get your DNI is an empadronamiento. Anyone can get this by presenting the ayuntamiento with a lease or property deeds. It's a fast and simple process that in many cases can be done immediately or within a day or two. The empadronamiento is one of the documents the national police will ask for when you apply for the DNI. The DNI will be issued and given to you on the spot.


Can you go on the padron without an NIE/DNI?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Can you go on the padron without an NIE/DNI?


Yes you can. The document has a field for identification which is NIE/DNI/Passport.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Yes you can. The document has a field for identification which is NIE/DNI/Passport.


In fact, non-EU citizens have to as part of the TIE application process.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> In fact, non-EU citizens have to as part of the TIE application process.


That's correct. When we did ours in 2021 we had to provide a padron. Unfortunately the town we live in refused so our solicitor asked them to provide a letter saying why. 
When we went back they gave us one with temporary stamped all over it. 
The lady in the foreigners office laughed when she saw it.


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

kalohi said:


> I think we are missing information to understand your question. Have you acquired Spanish citizenship recently from outside of Spain, and that's why you have a Spanish passport but not a DNI? That's the only reason I can see why you'd have a Spanish passport but not a DNI - because all Spanish citizens are required by law to hold a valid DNI from the age of 14.
> 
> If this is the case, I'm still a bit confused because it isn't the ayuntamiento that issues DNI's, but the national police. What you will need from the ayuntamiento in order to get your DNI is an empadronamiento. Anyone can get this by presenting the ayuntamiento with a lease or property deeds. It's a fast and simple process that in many cases can be done immediately or within a day or two. The empadronamiento is one of the documents the national police will ask for when you apply for the DNI. The DNI will be issued and given to you on the spot.





kalohi said:


> I think we are missing information to understand your question. Have you acquired Spanish citizenship recently from outside of Spain, and that's why you have a Spanish passport but not a DNI? That's the only reason I can see why you'd have a Spanish passport but not a DNI - because all Spanish citizens are required by law to hold a valid DNI from the age of 14.
> 
> If this is the case, I'm still a bit confused because it isn't the ayuntamiento that issues DNI's, but the national police. What you will need from the ayuntamiento in order to get your DNI is an empadronamiento. Anyone can get this by presenting the ayuntamiento with a lease or property deeds. It's a fast and simple process that in many cases can be done immediately or within a day or two. The empadronamiento is one of the documents the national police will ask for when you apply for the DNI. The DNI will be issued and given to you on the spot.


Yes, I acquired citizenship outside of Spain and never had a DNI. you are right about ajuntamiento/ police but I don't know how to get empadronamiento from the ayuntamiento without a lease or property deeds and the catch 22 is, how do you get utilities for your property without a DNI? thank you!


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> Can you go on the padron without an NIE/DNI?


Hi...what do you mean "go on the padron"? let's say, you wanted to get an internet account, they ask for a DNI, no? thank you!


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

Barriej said:


> That's correct. When we did ours in 2021 we had to provide a padron. Unfortunately the town we live in refused so our solicitor asked them to provide a letter saying why.
> When we went back they gave us one with temporary stamped all over it.
> The lady in the foreigners office laughed when she saw it.


I also mostly live in the US but wish to buy a place in Spain and figure it would be much easier with a DNI but can't figure out how to get empadronado in the meantime. Can I use a letter received at an address or a letter from someone? does it have to be a lease? thanks so much


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

vsonia said:


> Yes, I acquired citizenship outside of Spain and never had a DNI. you are right about ajuntamiento/ police but I don't know how to get empadronamiento from the ayuntamiento without a lease or property deeds and the catch 22 is, how do you get utilities for your property without a DNI? thank you!


The padron has nothing to do with DNI. The padron is easy but obviously you cant do it until you have a Spanish address. You can use your passport for identification. To buy a property you will need your DNI but if you are a citizen that should be easy


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

vsonia said:


> Hi...what do you mean "go on the padron"? let's say, you wanted to get an internet account, they ask for a DNI, no? thank you!


empadronamiento is the act of signing on the list of registered inhabitants of a particular town.

So, one "goes on the padron (list of inhabitants)"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Servicios consulares






vsonia said:


> Yes, I acquired citizenship outside of Spain and never had a DNI. you are right about ajuntamiento/ police but I don't know how to get empadronamiento from the ayuntamiento without a lease or property deeds and the catch 22 is, how do you get utilities for your property without a DNI? thank you!


Are you in Spain now?

It is perfectly possible to rent property etc. without a DNI, or NIE for a foreigner.

if you are not yet in Spain but need a tax number (NIF for a Spanish national, NIE for a foreigner) in order to buy property, you can get that at your nearest Spanish Consulate.



Tax Identification Number (NIF)


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

thanks very much everyone!
so I will work on getting my NIF....


----------



## sareena19 (4 mo ago)

Hi, I am in the exact same position as yourself so hope you can help! I hold a Spanish passport (my mother is Spanish) but dont have dni as have never lived in Spain. I am planning to move there very soon and want to get my DNI sorted out asap. My mother owns a property in spain and I will be living with her to start. When she enquired from utility companies about having me added to the bills they asked for my DNI. I need to have proof of address for the empadronamiento. 

Did you manage to sort it out, any help much appreciated!


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

sareena19 said:


> Hi, I am in the exact same position as yourself so hope you can help! I hold a Spanish passport (my mother is Spanish) but dont have dni as have never lived in Spain. I am planning to move there very soon and want to get my DNI sorted out asap. My mother owns a property in spain and I will be living with her to start. When she enquired from utility companies about having me added to the bills they asked for my DNI. I need to have proof of address for the empadronamiento.
> 
> Did you manage to sort it out, any help much appreciated!


Hi Sareena.
Congrats on your upcoming move! where are you moving to/ from? I just got a place in Sitges, Spain but still live in NYC...planning my escape.
I got my NIF from the Spanish consulado in NYC. I still do not have my DNI but with a NIF I can get this once I go there, with my deed in hand which will serve as empadronamiento for me. As far as I understand it, you should get your NIF before you go to Spain.


----------

